# Plants going crazy



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Well all I have in my tank is anarchis, because it's all I can find around here. My question is: what should I do with it? Apparently the conditions in my tank are so pleasant to plants that this stuff is growing about 1/2 inch a day, if you can believe it. I put one plant in the corner of my tank, and it's grown 7 inches in 14 days. I don't want to just throw it out, but it's insane. I've already split my 18+ inch plants in two, and they're growing like mad. I have another that I'm playing science expirement with, and it's 26 inches long.

Now this would be great, but I only have a 10 gal tank. Do I just have to toss the stuff (my landlord won't let me have another tank)?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

That would be your best bet (toss the stuff). If you know someone else who might be interested in it you could give it to them. There isn't a huge market for the stuff (DO NOT FLUSH IT OR PUT IT IN THE SINK). Its easy to grow and some forms are on various states noxious/invasive plants list. People use it in ponds but I'm guessing you don't have nearly enough to warrant selling it. Its also very cheap to buy.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

That's what I figured. And don't worry, I don't put anything down the drain except old food.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You should try adding hygrophilia difformis (Wisteria) to your tank. It will give you a lighter color and shape to contrast the anacharis. Easy to grow also. Something different as you learn about planted tanks.


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Makes good compost!


----------

